# When Smokers in Transition - Vape Vibes - Will you do that? lol



## univapo (21/5/21)

Check this video, hahaha, when a smoker transit to vaper! lol

Do you have similar experiences? lamo

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/21)

I didn't do what the video guy did but I often felt strange not having a lighter in my pocket.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## univapo (21/5/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I didn't do what the video guy did but I often felt strange not having a lighter in my pocket.


Hahaha, will you feel strange now if there is a lighter in your pocket again. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

